# How about this for an overnight stop??



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just one of the lovely "pitches" we had last week.

This one was at Dinant in Belgium, on a car park in the centre of the city.

The nearest campsite was 9km out of town and cost €28 8O , so we asked a local resident and he said it was OK to stay overnight.

Not only free, but infinitely better than a site in a field 9km away.










Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Super picture Dave - one for the Autosleeper brochure.

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Super picture Dave - one for the Autosleeper brochure.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy. 

Hand held when it was nearly dark using Mrs Zeb's little camera, so it's a bit fuzzy if you look closely.

I'll post another mouth-watering piccy later. We were really lucky this holiday and found some lovely spots, although we never go out of our way to look for free camping.

Belgian sites are fairly sparse and mostly quite expensive though, so the free-for-24 hours "_regulation_" came in very handy.

Dave


----------



## 122259 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been to Dinant (not in the motorhome though), it is a lovely town


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

What Dave didnt mention was he has spent 3 hrs and half a bottle of MER on the van before he took the photo.
Nice one Dave - off to Belguim myself in Early Nov so may give it a go.

Phill


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Anyone been here in the past year or so. Thinking of stopping there in a few weeks !!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

brimo said:


> Anyone been here in the past year or so. Thinking of stopping there in a few weeks !!


Yes!

Dave has been here

Alan


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*great aire in dinant*

Its a great aire isnt it ? been using it for a few years,its gets really busy sometimes.

Its on page 40 of All The Aires Benelux and Scandanavia


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Can't find it in my Camperstop Book, could anyone be so good as to give me the co-ordinates for this stop please?

Thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I zoomed in to the Centre area of Dinant using Google maps and can tell you it is on 17 Avenue Colonel Cadoux, Dinant if you look at Google.
I have not been there but the place looks easy to locate on the map. Finding the road may be a different thing altogether.

Alan


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Alan, got it now !!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will bookmark this one, planning on spending some time in Belgium this year.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rosalan said:


> I have not been there but the place looks easy to locate on the map. Finding the road may be a different thing altogether. Alan


Belated fame at last! :lol: :lol:

It's actually very easy to find the road Alan. Just cross the river bridge and turn immediately right alongside the river. The Aire is a couple of hundred yards down the road, on the right.

50.261537,4.908958

Dave


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*go early*

i remember that as a courtesy we reported into the tourist office which was nearby and left our reg and name , if its a market day the aire used to close( a temporary sign is erected ). we arrived early and "lurked" till local cars vacated the aire.

Dinat is where the first world war really started to get nasty with reports in the Paris papers of German troops murdering locals as they crossed over the border


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

23rd May 2013

This area currently has no parking as there are roadworks bothe sides of the river.

If and when the roadworks are finished, you may be able to park overnight. But as it is not official, do not drink alcohol as you could be moved on.


----------

